# Facebook for sense on a DEsensed Rom?



## ucpro (Nov 16, 2011)

Is it possible? DEsensed roms are the best I've had, but the regular facebook app stinks.


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

It's possible as long as the required framework and what not is still there. I've used both Facebook and Twitter for Sense on my deSensed rom without problems.
Of course the widgets will not work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

It should work. Just extract the apps from a full sense Rom and try and install them on your desense Rom.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## ucpro (Nov 16, 2011)

I tried to restore it from a nandroid backup with titanium backup but it isn't showing up. The app that I restored was...
Com.htc.socialnetwork.facebook and said it was successful. I even tried com.htc.twitter and it didn't show up after it said it completed successfully. Now when I restored a regular market app, it works


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

For Facebook I'd try to put htcFacebook.apk into your system/app folder, set permissions and reboot. I think that's the only file needed but I'm not 100% on that.

Also this is for a Sense 2.1 rom, not sure what other versions have their apk's named.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

